# lenses n shots for family reunion shoot...



## angelo_lightning (Jul 21, 2015)

So I have a gig. 

A family reunion. 

It will take place at this large estate with a pool and fountain and hot tub in back, and land and trees all around. And inside a kind of palatial house with multiple stories and pool tables and spiraling stair cases and stuff.

The events will be

1. People will be riding around in an old car from the 1920's
2. A band will be playing outside
3. tables will be set up and people will eat
4. I will take some group shots

People will be swimming and stuff too but I'm not sure if I should shoot any of that because it might make people uncomfortable?

So I was thinking I would rely on my 70-200 f2.8 for most of the outdoor shots. And for closer shots and when it got darker I could go to my 35mm 1.8 prime. 

I'm worried about indoors though. I've been experimenting with my 35mm prime, but I'm worried that its not wide enough. 

As of now, I still get better composed shots indoors with my 18-55 kit lens. But its super slow of course and I know I'm gonna lose shots indoors.

This is my first gig, and I don't want to blow this one. They know I'm just starting out as a photographer, but I don't want to look like a total idiot. 

Do you guys think I can get buy with just a 35mm prime and a 70-200mm, or do I need to go buy another lens? I can move some money around and get a fast 17-50mm sigma or tamron or something if i have to.

What lenses do you guys think I absolutely need?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2015)

It's impossible to say what lenses you "absolutely need" because (1) we don't know the venue, and (2) we shoot differently than you do.  That said, I have a basic kit which covers 98% of my work which consists of the Nikon trinity, 105 macro, and 85mm 1.4.  I would NOT undertake this with a gap from 35 to 70mm; consider renting a 17-50 f2.8 for the occasion.  I would also ensure that I had a polarizer, speedlight, TTL cord and a butt load of batteries.  As for what you should or should not shoot, that's something you discuss with the person(s) who hired you.  Please tell me you have insurance, contracts, etc in place.


----------



## angelo_lightning (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm heading out to the venue tomorrow to make sure, but I don't think I'll need to rent any gear. I'd love to have the Nikon trinity, but can't afford that yet. So after much deliberation, I've decided to get a sigma 17-50mm.

So here's the gear I'll be going with

d3300
backup d3300

17-50mm 2.8 sigma (buy it tomorrow)
35mm 1.8 prime
70-200 2.8 sigma
reverse mount kit lens macro
backup 18-55mm kit lens
backup manual 50mm 1.8

three batteries
one charger
3 16gb sd cards

ttl cord
speedlight
(I'm going to try to not use flash if possible)

tripod

my bag

assorted hoods, uv filters, caps and straps of course

polarizing filter (buy it tomorrow. Good idea)

A photographer told me I should take an extra set of pants because at some point I'm going to squat and rip mine. So... I will.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd take more and bigger memory cards (shooting raw with 24meg camera) and take 4 batteries and a charger for each camera.
I'd plan on using the flash with a diffuser pointed up indoors most of the time and for fill light outside when needed. So a lot of batteries for that also.
I do a lot of Photoshop so take shots of folks with space around them so I can Photoshop in shots of them as a child or much younger or perhaps a kid at 6 now with her Mom at six beside her.
Take plenty of crowd/group shots so you can be sure everybody is in at least one picture somewhere.


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 24, 2015)

As far as gear goes, I'm sure you'll not have any problems.

However, three non-gear things come to mind--
1.  Expect bad weather.  So knowing how to compensate with wider apertures and/or slower shutter speed and/or higher ISO is important.  I'd also make sure to have a large baggie or protective camera/lens sleeve to protect my camera if it's raining.

2.  The biggest problem in my photography projects (I'm an amateur) is group shots.  It's always difficult to get a shot where everyone has their eyes open, looking at you, doesn't have something distracting in their hand such as food or drink.  For groups of 6-7 or less, I'll take about 10 shots.  Larger groups require perhaps 20-ish shots.  It's impossible to see if everyone is looking at you and if most of them smiling while looking through the viewfinder.  I tell them jokes, or make some outlandish remarks when 'cheese' doesn't get them smiling.  Sometimes, the 'best shot' ends up having 1 or 2 people looking elsewhere.

3.  My biggest problem with event-style shooting is I fail to recognize what is in the background and both sides of the subject(s) that will mess up a photograph.  I've become adept at removing trees from ones' head, emergency lights, fire alarms, and even wall signs during post processing.  It's usually easier to reposition the subject(s) and/or yourself to get ride of the distractions.  I've even gone so far as to remove pictures on the wall behind the group before they 'set up'.  Saved a LOT of clone-time.

<edit> Oh...one more thing.  Pictures that don't capture women in a flattering manner should be deleted.  Shots that shows off their imperfections never get seen by anyone but you!


----------

